# UVA for geckos



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am thinking of getting, and breeding some gex in the near future and in the Gecko Bible I read that UVA was something beneficial to their interactions, and I want to have a supply of UVA lighting to them but I'm not sure about it, and I'm also curious about geckos and UVB. I'm thinking of beginning with trios off Milii, Bynoes and maybe some Eastern stone geckos.

Some questions:

Do you use UVA and why?
Do you use UVB and why?
Do you supplements with the UVB and if so what supplements?
What are some good UVB and UVA bulbs for small gecko enclosures?
Are there bulbs that just produce UVA?

I hope you can answer my questions,

BF


----------



## Virides (Jan 4, 2016)

While I don't know the specifics of what type of lighting to use I do know of a great resource you can use as a reference to plan and purchase your requirements, a guide to the lighting requirements of reptiles. It is by Dr. Shane Simpson of The Reptile Doctor in Victoria. He is well known and respected in the correct care of reptiles, among other animals of course. At this stage it is under an update which is set to be re-released in 2-3weeks time. The reference is an e-book which basically means you are purchasing a PDF from the website that you can read on your computer or smartphone.

You can see other information and the products he has produced at - http://www.thereptiledoctorshop.com.au/


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, I'll read it when it's updated.


----------



## Virides (Jan 4, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Thanks, I'll read it when it's updated.



I will also try to let you know here also


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 5, 2016)

In my experience I believe that UVA and UVB lighting is not necessary for geckos. They are nocturnal after all. For my Three Lined Knob-tailed Geckos (_Nephrurus levis_) the only lighting they receive is from their heating and from what light shines through the window. They are also quite frisky at the moment as well.  It may be different for the species you are thinking of keeping, however, but I would say no. 

But I do supplement them with a calcium and vitamin D3 powder every now and then. 

What is this gecko bible you speak of? Would love to check it out.

EDIT: Oh, and yes, there are bulbs that just produce UVA light if my memory serves me correctly (I chucked out the box). It does make the enclosure look stunning. I think it's the Exo-terra Reptile Vision bulb?


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi u don't really need uv lighting of any type for geckos they're nocturnal, if you do wish some lights use those night time lights. and if you worry about vitamin d so forth like Oshkii said dust they're food with a calcium supplement


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll look into that reptile vision globe. Thought I wouldn't need UVB but wanted to see if others did. Should I get a UVB light for the Bynoes for laying time seeing as they lay hard shelled eggs or should I just load them with lots of supplements.

Any brands you would recommend?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think it is necessary to provide a UVB light for your gecko, breeding or not, unless it's a species that is known for venturing out during daylight hours. Supplementing with calcium and vitamin D3 works for me, although I wouldn't go too overboard with the vitamin D3. UVA is not essential to a reptile's health like UVB can be for some species. It appears to only aid the reptile's vision as they are known to see through the ultra violet spectrum. I find that it can also bring out their colour. Other than that they serve no real purpose as far as I can tell, besides making for great display. A UVA light wouldn't be of much use for geckos as they are nocturnal and only really come out at night anyway. 

Someone else might know more about lighting on here. I don't know much about brands but I like Exo-terra.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 6, 2016)

From memory some species of strophrurus and leaf tail require UV as they spend their days perched out in the light. 

As far as supplementing goes - I'd definitely dust food for nocturnal species. From experience, any long lapses in vitamins can cause some serious issues including MBD. No one rule applies to geckos and I'd advise anyone looking at keeping them, or adding a new species to their collection to do their homework properly and don't be afraid to ask questions from experienced keepers.


----------



## butters (Jan 6, 2016)

I use bulbs that provide UV for my Strophurus species but I don't for other Genera as a general rule. I do keep some other geckos in with small skinks and I often find these perched under the light during daylight hours with the skinks so suspect they do get some benefit. It may just be they are soaking up a little bit of heat.
On a side note I often find Asian house geckos basking in sunlight around my property so it may be that normally nocturnal species do utilize sunlight on occassion.


----------

